# Dubai Offer



## lazybones (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, 

I have the following offer and want to ensure the company is being competitive and that I can afford a decent lifestyle in Dubai with wife and 2 children, 5 and 6:

Salary DHS 440K
Housing DHS 143K
Car DHS 43K
School DHS 25K per child
Private Medical
One flight home per year for family

This is lower than the equivelent package in the UK in terms of salary but the housing allowance and other stuff make it around the same. Is this normal for companies to reduce salary and offset with benefits when moving from UK to Dubai?

How much do gym/beach clubs cost?

All help appreciated.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

lazybones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the following offer and want to ensure the company is being competitive and that I can afford a decent lifestyle in Dubai with wife and 2 children, 5 and 6:
> 
> ...


Good luck with it !


----------



## lazybones (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Geordie,

Very helpful, yes the car is annual, shame about the beach clubs, not sure what the kids will do at the weekend, I thought the point of a place like Dubai was to be able to relax by the beach at the weekend. How about just gym membership?

Looks like I will have to subsidise the housing allowance and schools, cant fit all current stuff/family into 2 bed apartment. It appears that the cost of living wipes out any tax break and the lower salary reduces standard of living, will go back to HR and see what they say.


----------

